# Houdini's Sick!



## Snake Lover (Sep 11, 2012)

I suspect Houdini is sick, and Im taking him to the vet right now. The first sign is he stopped eating. I wasnt too worried about that since snakes do go off feed for a while and it had been a while since his last shed. I started getting more worried when I saw mucus on the sides of his cage and on him. I suspected it was RI (Which he had a while back) and lowered the humidity and did some home remedies that worked last time. It has been a week and things seem to be getting worse. He cant keep his mouth closed and there is blood present in his mouth (Which left me in a panic). I dont suspect Houdini has Respitory Infection any more since his mouth is slightly swollen. I feel really guilty about not taking him to the vet as soon as I noticed something was wrong so please dont comment on that, we all make mistakes. Im currently watching my other snakes for symptoms but they seem healthy still (Btw, I moved Houdini downstairs (I keep all my reptiles upstairs where its warmer) and I am more careful with sanitation when going to his cage to my other snakes). Does anyone know what's wrong with him? I AM on my way to the vet this second so wish him luck that he's going to be OK.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Good luck Houdini!!


----------



## Snake Lover (Sep 11, 2012)

I just got back from the vet and there's good news and bad news. Bad news is: He has a severe case of mouth rot (No idea where he got it). Good news is: The vet said he MIGHT come out of this alive. MIGHT. They said the chances for him to make it are 20/100 (I had rescued Hisser from a person whom had no idea how to care for them (Or any idea that they are one of the biggest snakes alive) and when I went to pick him up, he had scale rot, mites, he was lethargic, and he just looked awful. It was a miracle he came out of it with very few long-term effects (One of which is he is a rare case of an aggressive snake (Probably cause he wasn socialized at all and was mistreated)) but Im going to at least try to see if he will make it. It isnt an easy thing euthanizing an animal you had since you were a small child and loved so much. I just put him on his antibiotics and right now he is curled up underneath his hide log. Let me pray he will make it.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

What is mouth rot? I'm sorry about Houdini and I hope he pulls through it! I've never had a snake before, but I know how it felt when my leopard gecko was sick. I loved her so much. :c


----------



## Snake Lover (Sep 11, 2012)

Mouth rot (Or sometimes referred to as Infectios Stomatis) is the common name used to describe mouth infections in reptiles. These infections can be of bacterial, viral, fungal or parasitic origins. Other possibilities are cancer, foreign body and jaw fractures. Poor husbandry, especially incorrect cage temperatures, poor nutrition and forced feeding predisposes reptiles to mouth infections. The vet said he had a wound next to his wind pipe that could have caused the infection but I dont know how he could have gotten it (But he had apparently).


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope he feels better, my fiance has a RTB so I can relate to what your going thru, we'd be devastated if anything happened to her. She's part of the family.


----------



## Snake Lover (Sep 11, 2012)

Houdini's still alive and his mouth looks like it hasnt improved at all. I gave him some pain killers the vet said I could give him so I hope he isnt hurtin. Hope you get better soon


----------



## Snake Lover (Sep 11, 2012)

Im sorry to say he did not survive the night... I found him barely alive this morning and he died half an hour ago. Im gonna miss you buddy, take care.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm Sorry


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

My deepest condolences to you.


----------

